# Dexter Russell New Haven Oyster Knife vs. LamsonSharp Oyster Knife



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

Can anyone add to or create a little debate here?

I was looking at these two knives specifically just for personal home shucking of oysters. In general oysters, I don't strictly stick to one type, truthfully more so just grab what's fresh from local places.

Open to suggestions if you prefer a different knife then these two, but want to stay below 20 bucks and prefer a wood handle and a blade of less then 3 inches and honestly like the look of these, both of which seem to get solid reviews on Amazon and the such.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hpross (Feb 5, 2013)

Both are the same type of oyster knife. A New Haven style shape and therefore best for opening oysters that come from new haven. That said I like the Lamson a little more as it has a metal cuff which can act as a stopper for the knife, if you like having your fingers closer to the blade. Due to the blade shape they should be a treat to open oysters with...wider blade means more leverage for the pop. But may be a bit clumsy separating the abductor muscle - due to the curved shape. 

My favorite knife is the Paddy Shucker, which is more of a boston or chesapeake style blade with an ergo handle. I prefer the longer thiner blade types as it can get into more kinds of oysters and is more precise. But if you want a blade shorter than 3 inches, then these look like a good bet.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I really like the Dexter Russel Oyster knives with the Sani-Safe handle and they make numerous blade styles. The problem I've always had with wood handled Oyster knives is that the blade eventually comes loose.


----------



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, a little late I am haha.

I wound up ordering the Dexter Russel one, it's pretty nice, but it has a design flaw where there's a recess that goes into the handle that makes it hard to clean and dry.

The handle itself is pretty damn rough, not something a little sandpaper can't help, but A) I am lazy and forgetful and B) I hope for better fit and finish when this knife cost double to quadruple what the cheapo similar ones cost even if it's not expensive on it's own.

Kind of wish I went with the Lamson, it's just more aesthetically pleasing TBH, but they were sold out of it when I went to order. Overall, it's not something I use constantly and it really is quite solid, so not that big a deal though.


----------

